# Decisions about meet up venue....?



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Here are some options, as I don't want this to be up to me;

1) The Pump Rooms - a tea room, plenty big enough to accomodate us though nearly always busy and we can't make a reservation (have been here and I know that you never have to wait very long). The food is lovely, the surroundings very grand, butit is on the expensive side, e.g. 16 quid for two course lunch, 9 quid for brunch, and in the region of a  tenner for afternoon tea. There are also timing issues as if we go for brunch we have to be there by 11.30 latest, for lunch by 12.15 latest and afternoon tea does not start till 2.30. And if you are there during the lunch sitting you are precluded from ordering just coffee and cake. Obviously all this timing stuff has implications for all our journeys.

2) Ask Pizza or Pizza Express - also both very central, you know what to expect, reasonable options for vegetarians, we can make a booking, and not quite so pricey. 

Votes please, and don't all be polite - speak your mind!

Love, 

Leoarna xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Leoarna
How are you?
What time are we all aiming to get to Bath at? same time as before around 12ish?
I don't care where we go as long as we get to chat, the wine is good and we won't get thrown out. 

love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Not sure we've named a time, but I reckon same as before would be good, in terms of people's journeys. 

I'm doing OK. I'm building up to working out what I want to write about the weekend, but what I can say now is that I can't quite tell how it worked or why it worked, but it did, and where last week I could see no point or hope, I now can. 

Your principles for choosing the venue seem eminently sensible to me!!!!

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hiya All 

So glad you got lots out of the workshop Leoarna - really pleased about that  

Regarding the venue, I am just grateful for someone organising it for me really but here is my opinion ..... the Pump rooms sound lovely but maybe they do sound a tad restrictive as they have such set times for tea/lunch??  Perhaps it would be best to go with the more flexible venue of one of the Pizza restaurants.  I am really easy though so not too worried as long as we are all happy  

Any time to meet would be good for me.

So looking forward to seeing you all again and meeting the new girls too.  

Thanks for sorting this Leoarna

Pipkin x


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Around 12ish sounds good to me.
Think I'm going to brave it and drive down-what is the centre like for parking? Or is it better to park and ride?/Or is the train a better idea
Like Pipkin, I'm happy with something maybe abit more informal like pizza places-don't want to put any little old ladies off their cream cakes with our raucous behaviour.
Can't wait to hear about the workshop Leoarna, would of loved to be able to go myself.

Looking forward to seeing you all
lol pp xx

If anyone is in the Oxford area and needs a lift do let me know...


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for input so far, ladies!

PP - I found a map today of the car parking, as I think I'm going to drive too, and there is a fair bit around the city centre that would be a maximum of five minutes walk from any of the places we might go to. I know can't remember where I found it online, but will retrace my steps. If you pm me your email I'll send you the link. I didn't check the cost of it, but I wouldn't expect it to be cheap, it being such a tourist mecca. There are also park and rides, and I think the link would show you those too. 

OK, time to get ready for a first night out since all this stuff happened, nothing too raucuos mind.....

Catch up tomorrow, (not that I'm online ALL day everyday at the moment.....!) 

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey ladies

I'm along the same vein as Astrid regarding the venue - so long as the wine is flowing and we can all sit together having a great natter then thats fine by me - I already know I'll be in fab company so I'm one happy bunny  

Am looking at staying overnight on the Saturday if possible too  

Love to all

Spangley Spandex Knickers xxxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi 

I am just looking forward to meeting up. If people want wine then maybe the pumprooms is not a good idea? Depending how many we are we (i.e if few enough to risk not having booked) we could just meet up somewhere for a coffee and then find a place we like the look of? There are sooo many. 

Can't wait!

Jq


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Shall we go for Pizza Express then? Any strong objections? 

Leoarna xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Shall we go for Pizza Express then? Any strong objections? 

Leoarna xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

*****slobber****** nope.... I love a bit of pizza ******slobber******

Haven't found a hotel room yet though   looks like its gonna be a train jobby!


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

ummmmmm Pizza Express..... perfect!

I order the same thing every time I go there - don't even need the menu so I'm happy   !

Soooo looking forward to seeing you all again and mutually 'offloading' some baggage !


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Pizza Express or similar is fine by me, the tea rooms maybe a tad genteel for the more frank aspects of the inevitable conversation!


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies  i am new to this and i would love to meet up, i will look for a hotel in the area as i am in staffordshire, will love dh for one day so i can go ( HA HA ) only joking, what happens and would you accept me in the IVF gang  Moving On Bell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Bell, you'll be very welcome, the more the merrier! I will be finalising details and pm-ing everyone later this week.

Love, 

Leoarna x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna try and join you if I can, and if that's ok
Nix
xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Bell and Nix
What great news that you may be joining us on the meet up....absolutely fantastic!!!
I am happy with whatever you decide..
Can i just confirm one thing....Is it definately the Sunday, as i am going to book my ticket for the train.Find myself a nice seat, a book and just chill all the way to Bath. Then at the end of the journey i get to meet up with all you lovely ladies...

Love Astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I beleive that it is the Sunday Astrid, and in the next couple of days I'll speak to the restaurants and see which of them fancies a booking for our party!

Love, Leoarna x


----------

